# Unable to Start a Program with an .exe File Extension



## Rockstar11 (May 9, 2009)

Symptom

When you try to launch an application (.exe files), the following error message appears and the program does not run.

*f.imagehost.org/0473/exefiles.jpg

*f.imagehost.org/0688/exefiles2.jpg

Cause

This problem occurs if the .exe file association in the registry is corrupt. This behavior is generally caused by viruses; one of which is SirCam virus, which modifies the .exe file association in registry.


Method 1: Fixing the association settings automatically

Download exefix_xp.com utility and save to Desktop. Double-click the file to run it. This utility fixes the exefile association in the registry automatically.

download link.
*www.winhelponline.com/exefix_xp.com


[ Additional tip:  To run the utility silently (without any prompts), use the -silent parameter. Open a Command window (Command.com) and type:

    C:\Utilities\exefix_xp.com -silent

Assuming that the exefix_xp.com is placed in the C:\Utilities directory. ]


Method 2: Fixing the association settings using Registry editor

    * Click Start, Run and type Command
    * Type the following commands one by one:

        cd\windows
        regedit

    * If Registry Editor opens successfully, then navigate to the following key:

        HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT \ exefile \ shell \ open \ command

    * Double-click the (Default) value in the right pane
    * Delete the current value data, and then type:

    "%1" %*
    (ie., quote-percent-one-quote-space-percent-asterisk.)

    * Navigate to:

        HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.exe

    * In the right-pane, set (default) to exefile
    * Exit the Registry Editor.

    If you're unable to launch Regedit.exe even from Command Prompt, try this:

        copy regedit.exe regedit.com
        regedit.com



source : *windowsxp.mvps.org/exefile.htm


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 9, 2009)

Thanks!! I too face same problem sometime!


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 9, 2009)




----------

